# iPad RPG -> Tabletop iPad RPG -> Augmented Reality Tabletop RPG



## glenrm (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope the legion of RPG players can handle one more, I for one have backed a number of Kickstarters and love the concept.  This is for my iPad game with JRPG style combat and shows my love for cartography.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zenfar/brigands-and-barbarians-hd


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2013)

Cool.  We occasionally use iPads and the like, though we have a player who flies into a rage if it makes any sounds, which doesn't help!


----------



## glenrm (Mar 29, 2013)

Would you rather us have a mute mode or an extreme sound mode for him   Sometimes player rage makes a game session!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks interesting, but I am an Android guy.


----------



## glenrm (Mar 30, 2013)

Do you have an android tablet?  If so which one?


----------



## Janx (Mar 30, 2013)

glenrm said:


> Would you rather us have a mute mode or an extreme sound mode for him   Sometimes player rage makes a game session!




I was thinking along the same line  If somebody's got an irrational over-reaction to something, I'm inclined to push the button just to teach the person a lesson about letting their quirks control them.  I suppose that's the root of trolling, but some people are asking to get their chain yanked when they insist on wearing one.

Now back to this kickstarter.  It's very vague to me.

It's an RPG
Players can submit their own content (art, maps, etc?) and if may get incorporated into subsequent updates
There's some reference to augmented reality, but it doesn't really say what, only that if a lot of money is sponsored.

Have I got it right?  What am I missing that makes this project different in a meaningful way? OR what have I downplayed?


----------



## glenrm (Mar 30, 2013)

Janx said:


> Now back to this kickstarter.  It's very vague to me.
> 
> It's an RPG, Players can submit their own content (art, maps, etc?) and if may get incorporated into subsequent updates,  There's some reference to augmented reality, but it doesn't really say what, only that if a lot of money is sponsored.
> 
> Have I got it right?  What am I missing that makes this project different in a meaningful way? OR what have I downplayed?




Thanks a lot for the question, let me know if the below explanation helps, I will update my project to make it more clear based on your feedback.

The project is to add new content to my existing iPad and iPhone apps.  I write code, so my artwork skills are not at the level they should be, the Kickstarter will allow me to quit making my own artwork and leave that to professional artist.  What is different than other Kickstarters is you get the app now and watch it grow through updates, you know it is not vaporware and your feedback drives the next update.  Want a cross-section dungeon map in the next update let me know.  

The stretch goals are to add a multiplayer mode that combines with tabletop role-playing.  Imagine your group each with their own tablet but they are wirelessly connected to the gamemasters laptop or tablet.  In the center of you gaming group is large screen as a game board.

I have edited and focused the Kickstarter to highlight this.

Thanks again for the question and Adventure On!


----------



## glenrm (Apr 1, 2013)

Added a new early bird tier where you can get the app even if the Kickstarter doesn't reach it's funding goal.  If my description is still unclear let me know.


----------



## glenrm (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;xWXM0sOlsQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWXM0sOlsQ4[/video]


----------



## glenrm (Apr 9, 2013)

New video, replaces the old one, clearly more of a geek coder than a movie producer.

[video=youtube_share;-Jjbef7_wmo]http://youtu.be/-Jjbef7_wmo[/video]


----------

